# Rotor Question



## volks1961 (Feb 15, 2012)

Need help on which is better to buy for stopping power slot rotors or x-drill slotted rotors, for driving on Golf R. Thks


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Blanks. Everything else is just for looks.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

volks1961 said:


> Need help on which is better to buy for stopping power, slot rotors, x-drill and slot rotors, or x-drill rotors for everyday driving on Golf R. Thks


your stock rotors are more than adequate for everyday driving.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Agreed, for everyday driving, stick with solid rotors. Plenty of stopping power and you'll save a few bucks. You won't be pushing your brake system enough to the point where you'll need anything else.


----------



## volks1961 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have read that slotted rotors stop better than oem solid stock, also I am running stage 2+ unitronic.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

volks1961 said:


> I have read that slotted rotors stop better than oem solid stock, also I am running stage 2+ unitronic.


you preface saying daily driving 

if your daily driving involves repeated 60-0 mph stops, one after another that your brake temperatures reach the level that the pads are outgassing, then slotted rotors will be more appropriate for you.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

BsickPassat said:


> you preface saying daily driving
> 
> if your daily driving involves repeated 60-0 mph stops, one after another that your brake temperatures reach the level that the pads are outgassing, then slotted rotors will be more appropriate for you.


Not really true with modern pads. If you want more stopping power, go with a more aggressive pad. Hawk HPS are probably a good bet for you over OEM. Bed them in properly, this makes a difference.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

KG18t said:


> Not really true with modern pads.


That's actually a myth.

Modern brake pads still outgas, when they are operated beyond their designed operating temperature range. the upper echelon performance cars, supercars, F1 cars, etc.... don't have the ceramic brake systems so that they can brag about how much it costs, that technology is virtually fade free.

Stock pads, if you drive them hard enough will fade. I've done it on my old MKIV, and pad fade into a corner is scary. Professional automobile testers can get pad fade when they do their braking tests, as they do the stops repeatedly to measure distance and see how much fade resistance the system has.

Hawk HPS do fade, when you're operating them in more race conditions. That's why Hawk offers various race pads for intended operating ranges.

But for the purposes, of the OP.... everything I stated is still correct. However, in daily driving conditions... another way to experience fade is say... in the winter. If you're in the snow/ice where EDL is constantly kicking in, where the brakes heat up too much to the point EDL doesn't work... then the ABS/ESP/EDL/ASR system shuts off the EDL system and lets ASR take full reign of the situation.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Heh, nothing is "fade free." The temp tolerances are just way the hell up there. I'm well aware that pads can fade, I've killed many a brake pad. Modern pads do not "gas" like old tech asbestos stuff did. You can, however, cook them and start burning the material.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

volks1961 said:


> I have read that slotted rotors stop better than oem solid stock, also I am running stage 2+ unitronic.


Slotted will produce added "bite" and help reduce fade, but in exchange, your pads will wear a bit faster. For daily driving you most likely will not be using your brakes enough to justify the need for slotted rotors. Now, if you decide to throw the car around a bit on the weekends or something, then slotted might be a good idea, but even still, you would probably be best off getting a good set of solid rotors, and using the extra cash for an upgraded set of pads, like the EBC GreenStuff or RedStuff which are great for more aggressive daily driving. 

You'll notice much more of a difference from a good set of pads, than a certain "cut" of rotor.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

c0r3y.af said:


> You'll notice much more of a difference from a good set of pads, than a certain "cut" of rotor.


^This.


----------



## volks1961 (Feb 15, 2012)

bump


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

volks1961 said:


> bump


huh? You got your answers... probably the ones you didn't want


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

c0r3y.af said:


> You'll notice much more of a difference from a good set of pads, than a certain "cut" of rotor.


This. ^^


----------

